# Horse Creek Boat Launch on Colorado River



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Does this site have an open river bank for setting up your raft by the water or is it just a concrete boat launch? Thanks for puting in the launch site BTW.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

No beach there. It was actually a small engineering feat to build the concrete pad in what was a very steep and unstable bank. Best to have the boat pre-rigged before entering the launch area. 

Toby


----------



## ds (Sep 30, 2004)

*horse creek to dotsero*

Thanks eagle county open space! So horse creek to cottonwood is about 6 miles, class I/II, no high water bridge issues, correct? And cottonwood to dotsero is about 6 miles, classl/ll, potential bridge clearance problem at dotsero bridge in high water (is about 7500 cfs the over/under in a raft?) Thanks


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

To get a mental image of where this new put in is, does this look like the right spot on google maps?'

https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...2!3m1!1s0x874190f1f2ab1ecb:0x293137beed9c52f4


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

There is one rapid just downstream from the launch area where Horse Creek enters the Colorado River. I'd say it is a easy class II. From there on it is essentially class I all the way to Cottonwood.

Sorry, I was unable to follow the link provided on Google Maps by another poster. We have an entrance sign out on Colorado River Road, you can't miss it. It will be on the west side of the road, south end of Colorado River Ranch, driveway goes under the Railroad.

Toby


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Aha, yes - this is exactly where it is!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

launch is on east bank of the river, accessed from Colorado River Road.


----------



## campo (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the Cottonwood to Dorsero ok for rafts now, clear the Dotsero bridge?


----------



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

The old green bridge is no longer there at Dotsero. The new takeout is on the left before the new bridge


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

what is the camping situation on this stretch? does it go through public or private land?


----------



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

go to the Kremmling BLM website, they have a good map that shows all the put-ins and take-outs, camping, rapids and private and public property lines from Pumphouse to Dotsero.


----------

